

Dear Apple: Here's What to Do With Your Cash - Anon84
http://online.barrons.com/article/SB123638328360157947.html

======
tvon
I'm quite happy Apple doesn't take the mountain of bad advice the industry
throws at it.

------
pclark
is this a joke?

Reader Tom Broderick suggests the company could buy something easy and cheap,
such as a development-stage search engine like Cuil. Or something big and
complex, like Sun Microsystems (JAVA). (Not a new idea, I might add.) Or, he
suggests, pry PayPal away from eBay (EBAY), and make a big move in electronic
payments

------
smidwap
Wake me up the minute they announce dividend payouts, I'll buy the stock then
:)

